# Dobladora de acrilico



## mellmartinez (Ene 24, 2011)

Buscando como doblar acrílico y encontré este vídeo:






y por lo que se es un cable de nicrom pero un dimmer lo puede soportar ? 

o hay alguna otra cosa para poder regular la temperatura del cable de nicrom saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2011)

que interesante, lastima que no se ve como doblan el acrílico, voy a ver si encuentro alguno.
si ves algún video de cuando doblan el acrílico ponelo.

respecto de tu pregunta respondetela vos mismo :
suponete que tenes ese alambre y se pone al rojo con 220v o con la tensión que utilice.
pues que si sabes la potencia, o si la calculas midiendo la corriente ya esta todo dicho.

a ver , si ese alambre consume 400w , pues que es una resistencia de 400w asi que con un dimmer de 500w o mejor mas lo podrás manejar tranquilamente.

interesante a veces uso pero nunca trate de doblarlo, gracias che


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

si, si lo soporta un dimmer y no se  no creo que sea necesario tanta potencia  pues tengo un alambre igual conectado a una fuente de pc de 12v 9 A con un transistor 3055 y lo puedo calentar al rojo vivo y hasta  quemarlo, así que la potencia de ese del video no debe exceder lo 200w (mas que el mio por lo largo)


----------



## mellmartinez (Feb 16, 2011)

hola gracias a todos los que me apoyaron ya encontre en la cd de mexico alguien que venden el nicrom solo falta armarla cuando la termine pongo un tutorial saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmm.. Qué dispositivo tan simple y efectivo! Parece muy bueno. Yo uso acrílicos de poco espesor para la maquetería, por eso los doblo a mano, pero se vería interesante hacerlo semi-profesional. 

Saludos, y suerte con tu proyecto! Queremos ver fotos!!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo por curiosidad vi los videos y me parecio interesante el dispositivo. Aunque al principio me surgio solo una pregunta, y buscando en internet encontre la respuesta en este manual tecnico de plastiglas, espero que les sea util en el diseño de la dobladora.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 18, 2011)

Fernando aca esta como lo doblan, lo que faltaria seria una tablita de temperatura tiempo para cada espesor de acrilico


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 18, 2011)

Qué complicado!!


----------



## diturralde (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola, primero que nada mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante básicos, les cuento que estoy intentando hacer una plegadora de acrílico, la parte mecánica ya la tengo lista, ahora la parte electronica simplemente son unos 70cm de alambre de Nicrom (que saque de una tostadora) y acá viene mi problema, el voltaje adecuado para que caliente al rojo sin pasarme de rosca para que no reviente y tampoco quedarme corto, según veo en internet la mayoria usan fuentes regulables y van subiendo el voltaje hasta llegar al punto deseado, mi problema es que lo único que tengo en casa son transformadores que obviamente no llegan al voltaje o no tienen el amperaje necesario y calientan mas que la resistencia jajajaja. Bueno, si me podria orientar al respecto, que me conviene poner, que tipo de transformador o fuente puedo comprar/armar, se puede algo simple sin transformador? onda mandarle 220 y un dimmer, potenciometro o algo similar pero que aguante?.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 1, 2013)

date una vuelta por aca, se hablo de algo parecido...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/selladora-bolsitas-pcb-45284/


----------



## pavoc (Mar 2, 2013)

diturralde dijo:


> Hola, primero que nada mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante básicos, les cuento que estoy intentando hacer una plegadora de acrílico, la parte mecánica ya la tengo lista, ahora la parte electronica simplemente son unos 70cm de alambre de Nicrom (que saque de una tostadora) y acá viene mi problema, el voltaje adecuado para que caliente al rojo sin pasarme de rosca para que no reviente y tampoco quedarme corto, según veo en internet la mayoria usan fuentes regulables y van subiendo el voltaje hasta llegar al punto deseado, mi problema es que lo único que tengo en casa son transformadores que obviamente no llegan al voltaje o no tienen el amperaje necesario y calientan mas que la resistencia jajajaja. Bueno, si me podria orientar al respecto, que me conviene poner, que tipo de transformador o fuente puedo comprar/armar, se puede algo simple sin transformador? onda mandarle 220 y un dimmer, potenciometro o algo similar pero que aguante?.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias!



Yo tengo algo parecido pero su fin es cortar poliespan. Al caso es lo mismo.
Lo realice con un trf. 220/12v  de los que usan las lamparas dicroicas un dimer de los de casa y poco mas el nicrom tiene unos 40cm osea ese mismo sistema te puede ser util...
Aaaaah regula la entrada de 220. no la salida de 12v.
Saludos...


----------



## diturralde (Mar 2, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> date una vuelta por aca, se hablo de algo parecido...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/selladora-bolsitas-pcb-45284/



Hola, Gracias por la respuesta, realmente me gusto mucho la forma en la que esta hecho, pero se escapa un poco a mis conocimientos, no tengo ni grabador de pic :S tendria que empesar armando uno para poder llegar a hacer algo como eso, buscaba algo mas simple, aunque juro que intentare hacerlo asi mas adelante, lo veo muy util para poder tener diferentes tiempos segun el espesor de acrilico que este por doblar.





pavoc dijo:


> Yo tengo algo parecido pero su fin es cortar poliespan. Al caso es lo mismo.
> Lo realice con un trf. 220/12v  de los que usan las lamparas dicroicas un dimer de los de casa y poco mas el nicrom tiene unos 40cm osea ese mismo sistema te puede ser util...
> Aaaaah regula la entrada de 220. no la salida de 12v.
> Saludos...



Hola, había leído por ahi que usan el transformador de las lamparas halogenas, pero tengo miedo que no sea suficiente para calentar el alambre de unos 70cm aprox. ya que a diferencia de cortar polyfan o tergopol, para doblar acrílico es necesario que este al rojo el alambre. Igualmente intentare conseguir uno para hacer la prueba. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pigma (Mar 11, 2013)

Yo se que se puede doblar acrilico aplicando con pistola de calor pero creo que este invento seria mejor y mas preciso como para hacer cajas para nuestros proyectos o cosas asi.


----------



## jendervalero (Abr 24, 2016)

Buenas noches, tengo una maquina dobladora acrilica con 2 resistencias de 24 Ohm cada una, la maquina trabaja con 110v, las resistencias estan instaladas en paralelo, ambas conectadas dan un total de 12 ohms y 1.2 kw de potencia, necesito bajar esta potencia por lo menos a 800 W para poder doblar el acrilico ya que con 1.2 kw me quema y corta el acrilico.

la maquina es sencilla con un solo interruptor, si coloco las resistencias en serie me baja mucho la potencia y no me dobla el acrilico, necesito de su ayuda amigos.

saludos.


----------



## opamp (Abr 24, 2016)

Colócale un dimmer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2016)

Me sumo al dimmer  , pero ¿ probaste desconectar una de ellas ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2016)

Primero probaría con solo una de ellas a ver que pasa y luego el dimmer.
Ya puestos aplicaría el dimmer solo a una y la otra con un interruptor.
0~600W = apagada + dimmer
600~1200W = encendida + dimmer
Así metes la mitad de porquería en la red y de paso te vale con un dimmer mas pequeño.


----------



## kauru (Abr 25, 2016)

dimmer es lo mejor , y logras linearidad, ademas , puedes regularlo para diferentes espesores de acrilico. Otra solucion rapida y experimental , bueno , simplemente colocar un diodo en serie con una  o ambas resistencias. Trabajando en media onda , obtienes la mitad de la potencia, Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2016)

La verdad es que con tres interruptores y dos diodos consigues cuatro niveles de potencia, lo mismo vale, y es barato y fácil


----------



## Damian42 (Ago 20, 2022)

Buenas tardes*, *@DOSMETROS*. P*or lo que he leído en el foro*,* eres el que mas controla del tema.
De verdad estoy desesperado, porque tengo que arreglar la cortadora para un trabajo.
Tengo un transformador, pero no sé qué es mejor, si un dimmer en los 220*V* o uno en los 24*V*.
Tengo las 2 opciones en el transformador, pero no s*é* cu*á*l es m*á*s útil*.
E*n 24*V* debería calentarse menos el transformador*, ¿*verdad?
*T*e adjunto foto*, *a ver si me puedes ayudar*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2022)

Dimmer a los 220 Vac regulando primario del transformador. El alambre de Nicrome conectado a los 24 V


----------

